# John Deere 6320 roof removal



## charlie1988 (Mar 30, 2020)

hello 

i am trying to remove the roof of a 6320 se to upgrade the roof cab lights, i just need to connect them no. i need to remove the green roof, i have removed the two large bolts from the roof, the 14 screws around the exterior of the roof (under the green part of the roof) however there is no sign of this budging or coming off so i can connect the lights. any ideas would be highly appreciated.


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Welcome to the forum Charlie, and top 'O the morning to you. Is there any possibility that there is access through the headliner inside the cab?
Also wondering of the green roof section is siliconed into place and that is making it difficult to remove?


----------



## charlie1988 (Mar 30, 2020)

Thanks for the response, check inside the cab and the ac but is in the way so no access in there. Then re the silicon I did out a screwdriver in between the green and black plastic but it doesn’t give way, feels very solid despite 14 screws and the two main roof ones been undone. It’s only the front roof lights I need access to connect


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Can you remove a cab light and have a look in to see what is going on with that roof? Seems like JD is making it difficult, as they do sell a cab light wiring harness.... you think it would be easier to get into the roof!
Beautiful country you have there, by the way. The family all made a trip to Waterford a few years ago to marry off the young lad. Stayed at the Waterford Castle, which was the venue for the wedding.


----------



## robertwilson5151 (Nov 18, 2020)

I am just after removing green roof on john deere 6320 in order to reach the two top clamps that hold the windscreen .As said before (tractor with sunroof) First remove two 24mm head bolts on top, Second lift roof hatch and unscrew 4 10mm head screws -2 front 2 rear Third take out 14 star head screws around underside ie screwed up through the black undertray. Fourth use a couple of strong wide scraper blades to prise up the green top and separate it from the black undertray - When you first do this you think theres something else keeping the top down ,but it comes away providing you have removed the 14 screws on the bottom side .If you haven't 14 screws in your hand you won't get the green top off !!


----------

